# New does



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Last week I brought home two new ND does. Not sure who's more excited me or my Pigerian buck Oompa :laugh: 
Anyway here they are.
Herriet
[attachment=1:3corzwfn]034 (256x192).jpg[/attachment:3corzwfn]

Tulip
[attachment=0:3corzwfn]031 (256x192).jpg[/attachment:3corzwfn]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! They are cute!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaaawwwweee they are CUTE!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty girls they are!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Pretty girls!! and I love the name of your buck....Oompa!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Cute girls :dance: Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice ~! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks all! I've been having fun with them. They were very shy at first but have started to warm up. They love standing right next to me but not much petting right now. And my buck has been checking Tulip out  So maybe some May babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

